# MRV Beta over?



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Anybody else lose MRV??? My wife said a message came up that said the beta period is over, and MRV no longer works. 

I have not done a reset yet, but I am not in the 4 magical cities that can order it right now, so do not know why this would have happened.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Working here.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

opelap said:


> Anybody else lose MRV??? My wife said a message came up that said the beta period is over, and MRV no longer works.
> 
> I have not done a reset yet, but I am not in the 4 magical cities that can order it right now, so do not know why this would have happened.


If it doesn't work, try rebooting your router it is hooked up to and rebooting your receivers as well. The beta is not over unless in the 4 test markets.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Working here also.


----------



## GenTso (Aug 26, 2008)

I had this happen before. If I remember correct, a RBR resolved it.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Also in Virginia and it is working fine for me.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Watched 4 shows on MRV tonight including 1 that was recorded tonight. Worked fine.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

workin in idaho.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Working in California.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a fluke. Working fine in OK


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Work's good in FLa.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

fine from Minneapolis


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Still have it here...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sartori said:


> Still have it here...


You wont on the 20th


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It should work OK for now but will be switched off on May 20th, after which you will need to call DirecTV to have it switched on officially.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Mine isn't working tonight. Just freezes up. Glad I called Uverse the other day and order it. I refuse to pay for using my own home network.


----------

